# Collar Size for NDG Doeling



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Hi,
I'm getting two 8 week old Nigerian Dwarf goats in a few weeks and I'm trying to get all the supplies I need before they get here. Can anyone tell me what size collar would most likely fit an 8 week old NDG?
Thanks,


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

For collars, unless its for show, I buy dog or cat collars. Just get one for a cat or small dog. An adjustable one will last up to 4 months sometimes before you need to change to a medium. I'll often get some from the dollar store. They don't last an incredibly long time but work as a starter if you need one right away. If you get a quality one from a pet store it will last forever!


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> For collars, unless its for show, I buy dog or cat collars. Just get one for a cat or small dog. An adjustable one will last up to 4 months sometimes before you need to change to a medium. I'll often get some from the dollar store. They don't last an incredibly long time but work as a starter if you need one right away. If you get a quality one from a pet store it will last forever!


Thank you so much!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

You are very welcome! Adjustable collars are the best!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

For the first collar, get a break away. I think my wife gets cat collars. If you leave them on full time they will learn, ha ha, to not get it hung on anything.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> For the first collar, get a break away. I think my wife gets cat collars. If you leave them on full time they will learn, ha ha, to not get it hung on anything.


Yes, very good advice! Break away is important. I have had some get caught on branches, fences, and pretty much everything else. For their safety this is your best bet until they learn!


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Thank you all so much!


----------

